# European vs American roofing



## london

Hello to all the roofers in the world. 

I reckon there is big difference between a roof in London, Paris or Rome and a roof in Washington or in US in general. 
What is your opinion on this ?


----------



## Ditizan

Roofs different countries certainly differ from each other, because the countries have different histories, different geographical location and quality of life. For example, in my country, in the USSR the main roofing material for homes was zhilih Artifical slate, which contains a lot of asbestos. On houses built later became dominant metal roof and natural tiles.
Work has now begun to appear roofing shingles, and even made ​​of copper and slate.


----------



## shazapple

The majority of residential in my area is asphalt shingle, with corrugated steel coming a distant second. Standing seam or hidden fastener metal roofs are rare. Copper or slate tile is usually only seen on historic buildings or on small canopies or details. Occasionally you see aluminum shingles, cedar shingles, or rubber tiles, but they are the minority. I have never seen lead, concrete tile, or clay tile roof in my area. 

Commercial (flat roofing) is typically EPDM or Modbit. Older buildings usually have 4-ply felt, or loose laid EPDM. TPO and PVC isn't very popular around here. I've never seen a spray foam roof.


----------



## blageurt

I do mostly Shingles / Bit Mod Stuff lately .....some Mansard Cedar..... It's all determined by climate......AND how much money you got.......If you are flithy rich go Copper /Slate Copper...... costs 5 times more than Slate so ..How much Money you got and how long you want it to LAST....thats it....


----------



## Ditizan

An interesting question is why the whole world be happy riding on the German Mercedes, but the slate and copper roof and the largest on widespread mainly in Germany. Why is the whole world, except the Germans, save on everything and it is certainly continues to be expensive German cars?


----------



## MGP Roofing

In my area, mostly corrugated steel, stone chip coated steel tiles, concrete & clay tiles. Asphalt shingles imported from US often used on high end homes. Slate, Ecostar tile, cedar and standing seam metal are less common. 
Low slope/commercial roofs often EPDM, Butyl rubber, TPO, modbit or hidden-fix metal roofing. Through-fastened high rib type roofs common too.


----------

